# Crate pad recommendations?



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Willow still voluntarily sleeps in her crate every night with the door open (usually after sleeping for a bit on the rug next to my bed, then moving to her bed against the wall, then eventually into her crate in the closet....weirdo). I had a pretty basic crate mat in there, that has a fabric cover over a foam pad. It's not washable (well, the outer cover is, but there's nothing to keep....things...from seeping into the foam innards and I can't wash that). It's held up pretty well for the last 2 years, I just vacuum it periodically. 

SO. Willow for some reason has been puking in her crate the last couple of nights, and effectively soiled the bed. I went out and sprayed it with a hose so we'll see what it's like when it dries. But I'm assuming it's a lost cause and I'm gonna have to throw it out. 

What do you all use for crate pads? Is there something out there that's waterproof and/or completely washable? Does she even NEED a pad? Right now there's just a bedsheet in there, don't know yet if she'll even sleep on it tonight. 

Thanks for reading. [ALso....if the night puking continues I'm gonna see the vet....I think she had a blockage of grass that she finally expelled last night (it was v. gross)].


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

K9 Ballistics Crate Pads | Chew Resistant | Seamless Edge


K9 Ballistics crate pads offer the perfect solution to dogs who love to dig and chew in their crates. Our pads are chew-resistant and engineered with a seamless-edge design, so your pup will have to sink their teeth into something else.




k9ballistics.com


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have 2 of these pads and love them, they come in all standard sizes. When one gets dirty I swap it and wash it with other dog stuff. It really helps to keep the crate bedding always clean and dry especially during rainy season. The pad has straps under each corner so I can put a thicker bed underneath (I get cheap beds in TJMaxx for this purpose).









Amazon.com : MidWest Homes for Pets Homes for Pets Quiet Time Fleece Bolster Pet Bed - Cream - 36 x 23-Inchch (40236) : Dog Bed : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : MidWest Homes for Pets Homes for Pets Quiet Time Fleece Bolster Pet Bed - Cream - 36 x 23-Inchch (40236) : Dog Bed : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Primo pads!

Made right here in the USA









Primo Pads Home - The Toughest Dog Kennel Pads Around


Dog Crate Pads that are Perfect for Crates, Kennels, and Whelping Boxes! Primo pads are waterproof, bite/tear resistant and your premier dog kennel pad!




www.primopads.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

both of my recommendations have been mentioned.
at work, for standard crates, we use the k9 ballistics tough dog pads… they hold up well, as they are washed every two weeks.
in our van crates, we use the primo pads… may not be as plush/comfy but they do the trick, are durable, and wipe clean or can be hosed. we clean them weekly.
either are probably more than you need for normal at home use with an adult dog.
for myself, i just grabbed something from home goods for 20 bucks… there’s no brand tag any longer, but it’s great.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I love Primo pads but they are pretty firm. And the vinyl isn’t very inviting to a dog who like something more plush to sleep on. I’ve started using Vet Fleece in my kennel and for my own dogs and the LOVE it.

I get the kind with rubber backing so it stays put pretty well (unless a bed digger). It washes well. I wash a lot of dog bedding and these consistently come out fluffy and clean and ready to go again.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> I love Primo pads but they are pretty firm. And the vinyl isn’t very inviting to a dog who like something more plush to sleep on. I’ve started using Vet Fleece in my kennel and for my own dogs and the LOVE it.
> 
> I get the kind with rubber backing so it stays put pretty well (unless a bed digger). It washes well. I wash a lot of dog bedding and these consistently come out fluffy and clean and ready to go again.


I'm having trouble finding this one? Vet Fleece? Is that VetBeds?


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Fodder said:


> both of my recommendations have been mentioned.
> at work, for standard crates, we use the k9 ballistics tough dog pads… they hold up well, as they are washed every two weeks.
> in our van crates, we use the primo pads… may not be as plush/comfy but they do the trick, are durable, and wipe clean or can be hosed. we clean them weekly.
> either are probably more than you need for normal at home use with an adult dog.
> ...


Yeah I'd like a K9 Ballistics pad but....$90 for a large. Willow isn't a chewer at all, so wasn't sure if it'd be overkill for her. But I'd probably just buy one and it'll last the rest of her life so.....maybe worth the expense??


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Vet bed plus a fleece throw blanket.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Cost is a big consideration for me. Also the ease of washing/drying, and looking good too. Vet fleece will be too hard to handle for my washing machine. 

That’s the reason for the crate pads I use. 48 in x 30 in cost me $22 ($44 for two). My dog likes soft beds, bolsters, and he does not destroy bedding, though.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

GSD07 said:


> Cost is a big consideration for me. Also the ease of washing/drying, and looking good too. Vet fleece will be too hard to handle for my washing machine.
> 
> That’s the reason for the crate pads I use. 48 in x 30 in cost me $22 ($44 for two). My dog likes soft beds, bolsters, and he does not destroy bedding, though.
> View attachment 578639


Nice. Yeah it's similar to what she already has (that is....currently outside getting rained on, lol) except the stuffing is foam, which isn't washable!! So I think your suggestion might be my best bet! thanks!!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

GSD07 said:


> Cost is a big consideration for me. Also the ease of washing/drying, and looking good too. Vet fleece will be too hard to handle for my washing machine.
> 
> That’s the reason for the crate pads I use. 48 in x 30 in cost me $22 ($44 for two). My dog likes soft beds, bolsters, and he does not destroy bedding, though.
> View attachment 578639


Looks like Deja would like that one. Can you post the link?


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> Looks like Deja would like that one. Can you post the link?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00063KG82/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I think?

They were out of the 48x30-inch in the fleece (the others look like a weirder, probably not as washable material) so I bought the 42x26, hopefully that'll be big enough...Willow's only 65 pounds, on the small side for a GSD.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

banzai555 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00063KG82/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I think?
> 
> They were out of the 48x30-inch in the fleece (the others look like a weirder, probably not as washable material) so I bought the 42x26, hopefully that'll be big enough...Willow's only 65 pounds, on the small side for a GSD.


I have this one too in the 42” size. My lab liked it ok. For me it is hard to wash, the middle never seems to come clean. I’ve had puke stains that would never come out

Also, the cushion for the dog is practically flat in the middle where the vet fleece gives them nice uniform cushion and it really stays springy over time.
I want to say I’ve been using the vet fleece about a year, and so far it seems to be holding up really well to washing- really comes clean and springs back after a wash.

I am sure a dog could shred it if they were inclined to, I don’t give it to destructive dogs


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

banzai555 said:


> Yeah I'd like a K9 Ballistics pad but....$90 for a large. Willow isn't a chewer at all, so wasn't sure if it'd be overkill for her. But I'd probably just buy one and it'll last the rest of her life so.....maybe worth the expense??


I've been using it as a crate bed for 4-5 years, just pull the cover off and wash. Ends up being cheaper than buying new, disposable beds all the time.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

ausdland said:


> I've been using it as a crate bed for 4-5 years, just pull the cover off and wash. Ends up being cheaper than buying new, disposable beds all the time.


Teehee...I'll do what I usually do with bigger dog item requests: Christmas wish list for family!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Since foam is at the center of most of the pet beds I have and it is not something that can be washed very successfully (neither can polyester batting in dog beds), I use large plastic bags to serve as protectors of the foam or poly inserts. The covers are then easily washed, the foam or poly padding survives for another "wreck."


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Here is the anatomy of my current crate bedding setup. If needed, a chuck it pad can be inserted as a second from the top layer as well. or the middle layer removed.

I wash the pad often, folded in half and with double rinse. It’s true it’s not very thick that’s why it washes easily and is easy on the washing machine. I’m sure there are much better solutions and quality beds, just sharing what’s been working for me for the last 10 years in a rainy and muddy climate.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a 48 inch crate. I use .... leftover nap mats from a childcare center. Minimum standards won't allow for ANY tears or punctures in the plastic covering the foam. I got 2 for free and you can't even find the little tiny tear. I use two pillow case style covers that my mother kindly stitched up for me. Slip them on just like a pillow case and yank them off and wash them as needed.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Our girl tore up a few pads until we got her a Primo Pad. Seems to be holding up very well so far.


----------

